# Net Neutrality Discussion



## Desmond (Apr 7, 2015)

What is Net Neutrality and why is it important to all of us?

A: 



Just like Comcast, Airtel is planning on violating Net Neutrality by introducing Airtel Zero. A service wherein end users would be able to access services by Airtel partners free of charge by allowing these partners to buy data from Airtel for this purpose. Which means that your access to services other than those or Airtel's partners would be solely at the discretion of Airtel. They would get the power to slow down the traffic to competitor services forcing you to use their partner services.

If such a plan were to succeed, the internet would be at the mercy of a few powerful players. ISPs would become the kingmakers, deciding who gets to run on their networks and who doesn't, subject to who pays up. Larger corporations who could afford their fees would run amok while start ups who can't afford it would run the risk of their projects not getting the traffic they deserve. This is totally unjust and against a free internet.

This thread is dedicated to voice your opinions about Net Neutrality and share news and updates regarding the developments on this front. 

Shoot!

Edit:

A sample Net Neutrality law as drafted by members of /r/india: *docs.google.com/document/d/14F8Tg2yw5FiqzvQWRG_xl9CRy69sU95OSmIgisJj6Qw/edit?usp=sharing

Resources:

Save The Internet!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 7, 2015)

Supporting Net Neutrality.
Down with Airtel Zero!!!!!


----------



## $hadow (Apr 8, 2015)

I support it and now hating airtel even more.


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2015)

Net Neutrality: What You Need to Know Now | Free Press


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 8, 2015)

When they (TRAI) are taking decision about this???


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2015)

No idea, they are just taking peoples opinions for now.


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2015)

*www.change.org/p/rsprasad-trai-don...e-how-they-want-to-use-internet-netneutrality


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 8, 2015)

Its time we should get rid of Airtel and its idiotic ideas.

Support Net Neutrality


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2015)

Seems Vodafone will also Airtel's way. 
Network neutrality - Vodafone


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> When they (TRAI) are taking decision about this???



They are taking the public's opinion till 24th April, after which they will decide. Not sure about the exact date of decision.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 9, 2015)

^ohk


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2015)

A tale of how Airtel throttled bandwidth of Ogle, a video sharing startup.

Net Neutrality: Did Airtel Broadband throttle video startup Ogle? - MediaNama

- - - Updated - - -

Also a Net Neutrality law drafted by members of /r/india:

*docs.google.com/document/d/14F8Tg2yw5FiqzvQWRG_xl9CRy69sU95OSmIgisJj6Qw/edit


----------



## LeoTechLion (Apr 9, 2015)

I condemn Airtel's new money making plan.. AIRTEL ZERO.  Let they get as minimum support from we Indians as their plan itself says (Zero). I support net neutrality. 

 Sent from my Spice Mi-498 using Digit, powered by appyet.com


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2015)

These guys made a (somewhat cheesy) video highlighting net neutrality's analogy to electricity.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

Ain't airtel was the one who introduced those whatsapp and facebook data pack


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2015)

They tried but because of public outcry, they put it on hold until TRAI introduced some regulations regarding the same. Airtel Zero is probably a result of the same just under a new name.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, Reddit India gets Mozilla India to support their campaign for Net Neutrality.

*twitter.com/MozillaIN/status/586245006228336640


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2015)

@gameranand - I guess, you're among this one, though you cancelled the order with this comment. 



			
				indiatoday said:
			
		

> In the wake of the alleged deal between Flipkart and Airtel for a new program called Airtel Zero, which offers free access to Flipkart's mobile app, it appears consumers have started retaliating against the e-tailer.
> 
> 
> After the deal, which goes against the idea of net neutrality, users have started rating the Flipkart app on Android '1 star'.
> A number of users have given the app poor reviews on the basis of the net neutrality debate. Many have used the header - *Net Neutrality matters.*


Read more at: Consumers downvote Flipkart app after net neutrality controversy : News, News - India Today


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2015)

Guys writing here that you support Net Neutrality won't do anything. You need to act, spread the word and Email to TRAI with counter comment for their 20 questions. I can provide sample answers link from Reddit India as well, you can just edit some sentences and send them to TRAI email ID.
Please do this before 24 April 2015.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2015)

I made this thread so that people can better understand what Net Neutrality is and make better arguments when the topic comes up.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 10, 2015)

can I get that 20 question list I will send it to some of my friends.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> can I get that 20 question list I will send it to some of my friends.



Here you go and with sample answers. 
*www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/30ter5/reply_to_trai_draft_1_reddit_india_made_net/


----------



## Cruzy (Apr 10, 2015)

*www.change.org/p/rsprasad-trai-don...book_responsive&utm_term=mob-xs-no_src-no_msg

I signed this petition.will this help??


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2015)

Cruzy said:


> *www.change.org/p/rsprasad-trai-don...book_responsive&utm_term=mob-xs-no_src-no_msg
> 
> I signed this petition.will this help??



Yeah I signed that too, I did the Flipkart and Airtel app review too, which gameranand posted here, originally from reddit. That's all I can do for the time being, don't know whether either will help, but I just know I had to do that.


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2015)

too bad to see they still did not reached their targeted goal of 150000. Just spread the link through all of your social media accounts.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 11, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Here you go and with sample answers.
> *www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/30ter5/reply_to_trai_draft_1_reddit_india_made_net/



Thanks, I forwarded it to 25 people. Hope I made a slight difference.


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mfY1NKrzqi0[/YOUTUBE]

SAVE THE INTERNET 

- - - Updated - - -

#SaveTheInternet


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 11, 2015)

topgear said:


> too bad to see they still did not reached their targeted goal of 150000. Just spread the link through all of your social media accounts.



I don't think signing these pledges will work at all. Instead we need to send the email to trai.

I'd say just head over to Save The Internet! and you need to compose the mail. Answers are pre-populated there.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 12, 2015)

Done.


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I don't think signing these pledges will work at all. Instead we need to send the email to trai.
> 
> I'd say just head over to Save The Internet! and you need to compose the mail. Answers are pre-populated there.



but singing pledges actually did work in some cases.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 12, 2015)

topgear said:


> but singing pledges actually did work in some cases.


Singing??


----------



## Makx (Apr 12, 2015)

Add Save The Internet! to the first post.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 12, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I don't think signing these pledges will work at all. Instead we need to send the email to trai.
> 
> I'd say just head over to Save The Internet! and you need to compose the mail. Answers are pre-populated there.


Perfect... Done!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 12, 2015)

topgear said:


> but singing pledges actually did work in some cases.



Yeah, but here in this case, TRAI wants people to email them. That's why I believe it's best to send them e-mail.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 12, 2015)

^^True that.


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah, but here in this case, TRAI wants people to email them. That's why I believe it's best to send them e-mail.



done .


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Apr 12, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I don't think signing these pledges will work at all. Instead we need to send the email to trai.
> 
> I'd say just head over to Save The Internet! and you need to compose the mail. Answers are pre-populated there.



I recommend this, as I just sent a message to them. There is nothing to be done from our side, well except the need to read the message itself.

- - - Updated - - -



Makx said:


> Add Save The Internet! to the first post.



+1

 [MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION] should do this


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2015)

Done.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 12, 2015)

Done from my end.


----------



## Cruzy (Apr 12, 2015)

Sent the email from save the internet.in page


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 13, 2015)

The email i sent bounced back meaning not delivered. All the mass mail sent must be going straight to the spam box. I don't think this method is effective.


----------



## Cruzy (Apr 13, 2015)

Mine didn't. Atleast we as concerned netizens can try and hope that this Draconian law doesn't come to fruitation


----------



## $hadow (Apr 13, 2015)

Has anyone checked out AIB video.I just spammed it on all of my social networking.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Apr 13, 2015)

True, the mail bounced back... _but the one meant for the recipient of BCC_



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/AKwwPHW.png


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 13, 2015)

Made some friends sign up the petition and change their fb profile pic to this ..
*i.imgur.com/DzGiA4P.jpg?1

Hope all this doesnt go waste..


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 13, 2015)

A friend's post on facebook



> If you really wanna make people realize how big of a deal ‪#‎NetNeutrality‬ is, tell them how its loss is going to affect their access to porn! That oughta do it!


----------



## Cruzy (Apr 13, 2015)

Ha ha.
That will put people of their rockers!!!
Lol


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2015)

Exclusive: Flipkart Pulls Out of Airtel Zero Partnership! Â» NextBigWhat


----------



## Cruzy (Apr 14, 2015)

Is this news true???
If so, keep in sending mails people!!!
It will work


----------



## $hadow (Apr 14, 2015)

1.5lac mails sent untill last update.


----------



## Cruzy (Apr 14, 2015)

That's good news


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 15, 2015)

Now start downvoting Facebook and Google related products in Play Store and Apple App Store. Don't know how much this would effect, but peoples will notice.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 15, 2015)

I guess the cheque wasn't enough for Mr. Bansal. In any case it's a good news. Will probably install back FK app and change the rating.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 15, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> I guess the cheque wasn't enough for Mr. Bansal. In any case it's a good news. Will probably install back FK app and change the rating.



I did it too 

But the sad part is most *educated* internet users still do not get the story behind it. They are happy *typical indian mentality* of getting free apps.

*i.imgur.com/iYwICo5.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uySEDMY.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 15, 2015)

True brother. I am just glad even with this type of people we were able to establish at least something. Flipkart stopping support should just be the start, this ****ing Zero project should have a future like Ground Zero of NYC! ****ing *******s.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 15, 2015)

Why we need discussion for net neutrality.??? we need actions...
and How this free things (like internet.org) comes into discussion??

free things is different and net neutrality is different...tell that ankit kumar (facebook commenter) #53


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 15, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Why we need discussion for net neutrality.??? we need actions...
> and How this free things (like internet.org) comes into discussion??
> 
> free things is different and net neutrality is different...tell that ankit kumar (facebook commenter) #53



I have already given him the link of Reddit India and AIB Video. Hope that helps him understand the actual issue.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 30, 2015)

Well, looks like Facebook's hydra has grown a new head called Free Basics. Basically a new avatar of Internet.org.


----------



## Cruzy (Dec 30, 2015)

That's true..
And those ad's on the newspaper.
Didn't know fb was this desperate to get data on another billion users!!


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2016)

FB wants to become worlds largest marketing platform and with that comes huge amount of $$$. So they will stop at nothing unless it's users think otherwise or change to a different platform.


----------



## satinder (Jan 4, 2016)

Google Plus is still trying new techniques to make itself a Hot cake.
LOL !


----------

